

Ask HN: Paypal alternative for adult sites - dheavy

I know Paypal, Stripe, and other major payment gateway processing services providers won&#x27;t work with companies dealing with adult videos and sometimes related content. 
It&#x27;s sometimes none of their choice (e.g. Stripe can not because their bank have a strict adult content policy).<p>Has anyone had experience with one of the adult payment gateway providers in the market?
======
therealmarv
This is a high risk market beside internal and bank policies, like gambling
sites. You should check other companies in this area and look at their payment
gateway.

